# Fully optioned models finally at dealers!



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I just received word from the dealer that the exact beetle we're looking for arrived, white with nav and red/black seats and the gauge pod! I'll test drive it tomorrow and post pics. Apparently it's been on order for four months:thumbup:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep - my dealer has literally doubled his inventory this past week. It's all becoming real. 

Bill


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Any with LED Headlights?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

So far all the turbos that have come into my dealership in the past couple weeks have all had the gauges (jealous) and I've seen LEDs, Sunroofs, and Black/Red Interior...so looks like all the issues are fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VW GUY said:


> Any with LED Headlights?


 Yup :thumbup: 




























So Nice! and a steal for all you get @


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yup :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ltlebug said:


> It is beautiful!! :thumbup: The dual interior is very sharp! Is it an automatic? The picture is not very clear, but it looks like the wheels are 18" and yet the the headlights are xenon. another thing I noticed was that the inside has the white panels...which is another deviation from what you could order on the vw.com website. I believe all turbos came with the black dashbords, but I definitely prefer the color inside to match the outside like the 2.5L. Very nice!


 Those are from my salesperson, I'll take better photos this evening. The Wheels are the 19", headlights are xenon and the white is shipping wrap, the actual interior is going to be black as you've suspected. I'll be going through OEMPlus in the future to swap white pieces on the interior . And yes, the red/black interior is incredible and well worth the wait .


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think the interior is white. It looks to me like that is the white tape they cover the commonly damaged parts prior to delivery. If you look on the dash above the steering wheel you can see the carbon fiber look dash that the Turbos all have.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> I don't think the interior is white. It looks to me like that is the white tape they cover the commonly damaged parts prior to delivery. If you look on the dash above the steering wheel you can see the carbon fiber look dash that the Turbos all have.


 yup: 



VWNDAHS said:


> the white is shipping wrap, the actual interior is going to be black as you've suspected.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Woops, sorry didnt see you already said that.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yup :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

It's about damn time!!!

Now I'm waiting for my combo to at least get a vin number. TDI DSG SSN. Regional representative thinks I should have a vin number by July 1, 2012 and take delivery in September. I was really hoping to pick up my car in June so I could take her on a couple road trips but I guess I can deal with waiting a couple more months... le sigh.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Perhaps I missed this: DSG or Manual?


DSG with flappy bits behind the wheel. Dealer offered 4k off MSRP but we ordered the exact one we want (same but win sunroof), looking forward to picking it up in 2-4 months. I honestly can't get over how well put together The Beetle feels, having owned everything from the first New Beetle in '98 to the R32 I've got to say this Beetle takes the cake when it comes to ridiculously well designed interior, retro exterior with enough masculine touches a non 'family' man wouldn't mind driving it, and driver involvement beyond that of the '07 GTI in my garage. Very Very Very impressive package and quite a steal at 27k fully loaded, or the 31.4k MSRP we'll be paying. :thumb up: More pix tonight if I can get away from training new hires.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

If you can get that combo white color with red interior, HID's and TDI then that's our next car. I sent a tweet to VW asking fr that combo.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

LEDs










boot










dash with MFD, very happy to have directions in the dash cluster like on the R and GTI with nav










nav, same as the GTI. it's no RNS-510 but it's noticeably snappier










gimmicky but fun light up speaker housing










the main selling point










not an afterthought like in the jetta










pointless but fun 










easily my favorite wheels on the new beetle


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> the main selling point


Nice pics! I cannot wait to see the dual interior in person! :thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice! I looked at a 2003 NB with dual interior.... I kicked myself for not getting it then!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

moodylucy said:


> Very nice! I looked at a 2003 NB with dual interior.... I kicked myself for not getting it then!


this car is such a drastic improvement over the nb, like going from iPhone to iPhone 4s


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

VWNDAHS said:


> this car is such a drastic improvement over the nb, like going from iPhone to iPhone 4s


 More like iPhone 3Gs to 4s.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Look what's at my local dealer. With the exception of the transmission (DSG) and the missing gauges this is just about my dream Beetle: 

http://www.eastside-vw.com/VehicleD...n/Snd/Nav_PZEV-Willoughby_Hills-OH/1715652203


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

it sure is incredible what those seats do to that car!


----------

